# Happy Birthday to LOAH



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That guy can fish now, let me tell ya.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

happy birthday Lord of all Humans!


----------



## RYsenTrout (Jun 6, 2012)

I can only think of one other person who has influenced my fishing pursuits more than Loah has with his internet writings/musings. He is an exceptional writer, though I doubt he considers himself one, and a better fisher/sportsman.

Happy birthday Loah. Although we probably will never meet, I have been influenced by your passion for adventure. It has also inspired some of my own adventures.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Happy bday!!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

-^*^*^*-


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Happy birthday Loah,maybe some day we can wet a line --\\O


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Hope you have a great day and maybe get to sneak in a little fishing8). I agree with the other comments about your ability as a fisherman and writer. It is always a pleasure to peruse your pics and read your stories!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks guys. 

I've been fishing here and there lately, without posting much about it.

Currant Creek was slow last week, but I caught a few average fish. Lunch breaks have provided a carp and a bluegill since the snows have fallen. The best hole was in 5ft of water, 15 feet from shore. Missed a lot of bites.

The Provo was also slow this past Saturday, but I caught a few browns between 14-17". Snowed the whole time, but I didn't see anyone else and only a couple of joggers on the trail.

Very peaceful.

Today I didn't fish though. I went to work, but now I'm off for awhile.

Thanks for the birthday wishes and Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday good friend. May we persue those alpine trout together many more times!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I think they need fishing bracelets called, "WWLT." "what would loah throw"


----------

